# Help Please: Making rhinestone template of multicolor logo



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

I vectorized a multicolor logo, and want to make a rhinestone template of it. I'm using knk studio. I want the design to be 9 or 10 inches wide. I will be using 10ss stones, and I like them to be as close together as possible, so usually go around 3.9mm spacing. I've done letters and simple designs, such as stars, etc, but am not sure where to start with this. It's frustrating, because I see the final product in my mind's eye, but getting it to materialize is another story! I'm sure I could commission someone to just do it for me, but I need to know how to do it myself. I appreciate any help I can get with learning how to do this!

Here's the logo:


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Just the word ROX would be great, but what I'd REALLY like to do is add the baseball and the hash marks around it (indicating movement) that are in this picture:


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you sure KNK Studio is the ticket for the job?... Seems like there are much better solutions out there to simplify the task?

I can make a video showing how I would tackle it in CorelDRAW with your permission?

What is the overall width you would like the design to be?

Kevin


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

katruax said:


> Are you sure KNK Studio is the ticket for the job?... Seems like there are much better solutions out there to simplify the task?
> 
> I can make a video showing how I would tackle it in CorelDRAW with your permission?
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin, thanks so much. No, I am not sure KNK Studio is the ticket. I also have MTC but haven't had much experience in using it. I don't have CorelDRAW but I think I would be able to convert it to cut in knk, correct? I would like to be able to put the design on shirts for adults and children, so would want to be around 10 inches across maximum. Thanks for your help.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

OK I will make the video this evening post it here for all to see and you can take the basic process and convert the process to KNK and MTC... Or you might be inspired and go out and get CorelDRAW... You can get an older copy well under $100.00.

I'm a CorelDRAW guy so don't know much else but I'm trying to learn... But when it comes to rhinestone design programs there is just not a lot of how to out there...

I would love to see this logo processed and completed by every software out there just to see the entire process start to finish on all softwares just to see the differences in how people go about it...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

My fiance didn't like the idea of me making a video tonight.. .She's convinced my voice wakes up our babies... LOL

I will try to make one tomorrow when they are not too crazy... (16 month old and 2 month old)

That said the design is done and it looks good... But it's a tricky one... At first you think oh no big deal... But to get it really spot on it takes a little figuring... The St. Cloud at the top I would do as a two color print... I actually think it adds perceived value when you do some printing with rhinestones. Plus the St. Cloud looks like the original artwork because it is. Where done in rhinestones given its size it would look nothing like the original artwork... It's a matter of personal taste really.

I know it's a lot to ask but I would so love to see some folks with some "automated" software tackle this and share their results...

This took me about 40 minutes to complete... But it was done in CorelDRAW it's all I really know when it comes to rhinestone software... I just can't help but think there is an easier way... 

I can look at a design and know exactly how to do it in CorelDRAW... I just can't shake the feeling though that there is something easier I'm overlooking....

Kevin


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

That looks amazing Kevin. Great job!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's a better close up....

Video Tutorial that should get you started in the basic procedure I use for most any design...

http://youtu.be/x9gjhTyrE9k?hd=1

St. Cloud Two Color Heat Press Material

Rox lettering in Light Siam and Dark Siam 10ss.

Baseball stitches Light Siam 6ss.

Rox Lettering Outline Crystal 6ss.

Baseball Lettering Outline Crystal 10ss

1380 Stone Count Overall....










Kevin


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Good approach! Yes, I agree with you, it would be great to see how in different programs this would be tackled. I have a few different programs but I am a bit busy at the moment and am not proficient enough to probably go under your 45 minutes. I will give it a quick go but if it takes over an hour it isn't the programs fault but my inexperience. I will let you know how I go


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Kevin, if you don't mind, can you send me the vector and I'll give it a shot with our software.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Kevin, if you don't mind, can you send me the vector and I'll give it a shot with our software.



I actually don't have the vector file... I just had the jpg file...

I think the OP does have the vector file though... I would really love to see OObling take a stab... Actually I really wished I knew how to use OOBling but I'm still learning...

I will see if I can get the vector file...

Kevin


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

I just made a vector of the original jpg. Joe, could you send me your email address? Thanks! Ellen


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's another video just on adding Rhinestones to the letter X as it poses some unique challenges of its own...

JPG Rhinestone Conversion in CorelDRAW - Letter X - YouTube

Another video on outlining text with stones....

JPG Rhinestone Conversion in CorelDRAW - Outlining Letters - YouTube

Kevin


----------



## Urbanwear (Jun 10, 2010)

fedoraoriginali said:


> it would be great to see how in different programs this would be tackled.


Great challenge, this is how I would create the design.











Can't compete with Kevin's video. BTW thanks for all the efforts and work that your sharing, very much appreciated.

Anyway I tackled this design first vectorizing the image and making the frame using SS10 cobalt 
stones with the rStone macro. 
Slight adjustments about 10minutes.











Then I worked on the ROX, basically using Kevin's technique, with the Drawstone macro. Siam stone for shading and light siam for the main caracter. 

Grouping separately the colours in 2 distinct groups about 30 minutes.











St Cloud I used an engraver font, a simple outline with SS6 crystal stones, a couple of minutes with the drawstone macro.
Baseball; I shapes a circle and doing the island fill with the rStone macro SS10 crystal. Fit in the ball with the ROX and deleted extra stones. The stitches where done manually, grouping with the light siam of Rox. About 30 minutes work.
This would be my overall stencil layout.










roger


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

where can I get the drawstone macro?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

imaginethatgraph said:


> where can I get the drawstone macro?


VBA macros and Add-ins for CorelDRAW Graphics Suite : DrawStone

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Roger,

How come you used both rStones and DrawStone?... Couldn't you have done everything with rStones?... I have rStones and have used DrawStone Demobut didn't really see the need for both?

Am I missing something in DrawStone?

Kevin


----------



## Urbanwear (Jun 10, 2010)

katruax said:


> How come you used both rStones and DrawStone?.


In the morning I work on one PC which has both macros installed and in the afternoon on another machine with only the drawstone macro. The drawstone macro was on offer before xmas 2 activation keys, so I took advantage to try it and have another key for another workstation. 

So sometimes I start a design with one macro and finish with the other or vice versa. 

It’s only a few months that I have been using these macros and doing rhinestone designs, so sometimes I do work simultaneously with both macros opened in the same window they work fine with no conflicts. Still trying to understand which one does certain things better, for the moment I find them both very similar. roger


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I use Drawstone a lot when tweaking as it has a vertical and horizontal equal spacing feature.i don't think Rstones has it. Thanks for the videos Kevin! They really help a lot when tring to do a complex design as the one above. 
Without spending time on planning, I don't think any Rhinestone software could automatically rhinestone it without a lot of tweaking.


----------

